# Prices on the Canadian



## Steve4031 (May 11, 2010)

I just checked with VIA a few days ago and was quoted a price of 2300 US for 2 people to travel from Toronto to Vancouver in a bedroom. I asked about the companion fare, and that had been discontinued. This was for travel in December around Christmas. This is more than a 5 day cruise on Carnival. Ouch!!

If I do get this money, I will do it though.


----------



## NS VIA FAN (May 11, 2010)

Keep checking the link to “Express Deals” on the VIA site but you will probably pay top dollar for travel at Christmas.

http://www.viarail.ca/en/deals

And also check out my post just below this one about the “VIA Preference” reward program.

There is never a lack of people wanting to ride the Canadian……witness the 20 > 30 car trains that operate in high season. If you are not willing to pay……the next person is.

And for a good YouTube video see here……30 cars of perfectly matched Budd Stainless Steel! This is what people are willing to pay top dollar to ride along with the service.


----------



## Sam31452 (May 11, 2010)

Travel in november. I'm sorry but the Canadian isn't your average Amtrak train.

Remember that maintenance costs for cars aged 50+ are far higher than for the average Amtrak car.


----------

